# Sharp Aquos Not Detecting Channels?



## xMisiu

Model Number: LC-60LE810UN

The TV used to work fine and pick up channels when I had cable. Recently, I switched over to an antenna instead and tried searching for channels via the Air option (tried Cable as well just for good measure), and neither of these are able to find any channels. After it's done scanning (reaches around ~70), the menu closes out and I'm left with a grainy channel. If I try changing the channel, I get the message that no input was detected or something along those lines. I'm assuming that means no channels were found. I have two other TVs in my home, and both of those are able to receive the channels just fine, so I know the antenna/cable line isn't the problem.

I tried calling technical support, and they were attempting to instruct me on how to do a factory reset on the TV. One was holding down the Power button until I saw the light flash and the other was Volume -, Input and Power. Neither of these combinations did what they intended to do, so the rep gave up and transferred me to a local business where they charge for "in home repairs". I'd rather avoid the $100 minimum fee just for calling the guy over, so I'm hoping anyone else in this thread can shed some light.

Any idea what is wrong with this particular TV not detecting anything?


----------



## etaf

> I have two other TVs in my home, and both of those are able to receive the channels just fine, so I know the antenna/cable line isn't the problem.


 Are they all connected to the same aerial ?
do you have an amp on the aerial as three TVs will reduce the signal considerably 

Also althought the other TVs work - have you tried a working TV on the same aerial connection cable - it maybe a faulty cable 
OR this TV - connecting to one of the working Aerials 

Not sure what country you are in - BUT is this TV set-up with a digital tuner - and not just an older analogue tuner ?

I'm based in UK , so not sure of these tuner options 
ATSC / QAM / NTSC
will need to lookup and see if these support " Over the Air" free TV broadcasts 
But what country are you in


----------



## Corday

On my aquos there are options for AnalogA, AnalogB and Digital. If you have that on yours, make sure you're searching for Digital channels.


----------

